# Forcast is turning out wrong so far in chicago



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

*They say it's supposed to snow, and say it's a 70% chance that it will... i have my doubts, i looked at the sky, and i see nothing but dry crisp air, but it is cloudy... never know, crossing my fingers purplebou *


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Weather.com is calling for "around one inch of snow expected"  I don't know about that


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I am closely watching this weekend. Could be a repeat of Jan 20th. Not as much snow, but some weatherguessers are saying that we could be in the heavy snow band. Maybe. Possibly. 50% chance. 6+ inches.


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

Grassbusters said:


> Weather.com is calling for "around one inch of snow expected"  I don't know about that


LOL and your from Guantanomo BAY?? damnit, i want an autograph, --what does it snow there? bullets?? lol jk


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

SnowMatt13 said:


> I am closely watching this weekend. Could be a repeat of Jan 20th. Not as much snow, but some weatherguessers are saying that we could be in the heavy snow band. Maybe. Possibly. 50% chance. 6+ inches.


i was right! man, they changed the forcast on the weather channel, first they said it was gonna snow, now they're saying it's flurries and they also changed the percentage. Snow prediction can be hard i guess..

i should be the weather man


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

ghosttridder said:


> LOL and your from Guantanomo BAY?? damnit, i want an autograph, --what does it snow there? bullets?? lol jk


Thats awsome You are funny as hell dude


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

gee i'm flatterd grassbuster.. lol


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

The one to watch is this weekend...


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

i agree, they are saying february is going to be a come back for winter.. hmm


----------



## jackrusselfire (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, GRASSBUSTERS haven't talked to you in a while. Here is a picture of our last storm last weekend. They said it was going to be warm and sunny. OOP's just like those Chicago Guy's can't get it right to save there live's. Well maybe if they need a hand in chicago. We can go help on leave. I am glad we have ZERO TOLERANCE out here. Don't have to worry about how much snow. We just go.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Jack we are the only ones that plow with a Bradley assault vehicle  You have to in the rough spots of chicago


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

its looking good i think


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey jack, remember this picture? You should. It was you taking a preemptive strike on that ice storm a few years back. This must have been at one of our larger lots that you were pre treating with calcium chloride and magnesium chloride to prevent ice build up on the zero tolerance lots. It is efficiency that makes money in this business payup


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

damn grassbuster you beat me to the map huh? lol i hope it happens


----------



## jackrusselfire (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Grassbuster, I found a picture from last year. Remember when you use to use your Flame Thrower. I think the helicopter works a lot better pretreating. You look so small in the picture. You always liked to crank that thing up. It was screaming. :yow!:


----------



## jackrusselfire (Jan 5, 2005)

Grassbuster, Just make sure your Sidewalk Crew is ready. I already have my crew getting them round up. It is so hard to find a decent crew theses days. They are always hiding. I should be ready for this weekend.:salute:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Sure jack, I think this is my crew coming in now


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This is a photo of last years blizzard that they got called in for


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Remember when they predicted that freak snowstorm to hit New Orleans? 
We were the first ones there ready to help if that snow came:salute:
We even got in the news for that one, brought a hole convoy just in case.

Dependability is what we sell to are customers. We are the best, we know it, and are records prove it. No one removes snow more efficiently than ELITE WORLD SNOW FIGHTING INC. no one! We take great pride in our reputation and constantly strive to stay ahead of the curve in snow and ice control techniques, by utilizing the most efficient snow removal equipment available. We provide 24-hour telephone coverage, two-way radio communication to all vehicles and team members. When winter pushes, we push harder, striving to keep your lot safe and open, allowing you to go about business as usual. Don't be left in the storm with out us, we have an arsenal of trucks, loaders and men waiting to serve you in all your winter weather needs. When you need your lot open in the morning, rest assured ELITE WORLD SNOW FIGHTING INC. has it all under control. We monitor the weather's every move so nothing ends up a surprise. When the snow falls, we respond quickly, swiftly and effectively.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey I found a pictures of me and you

This is a picture of me,

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius. Commander of the snow armies of the North, general of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife, and I will have my vengeance in this life or the next.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

And jack............ (this must have been one of your ELITE WORLD SNOW FIGHTING seminars. The ones the SIMA goes to in order to teach the others.)

Jack do you have any pictures of our commander and chief?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This is a nother picture of jack before he lost his hair.

His name is, Colonel Nathan R. Jessep, Commanding Officer, Marine Ground Forces Guantanamo Bay, Cuba.


----------



## jackrusselfire (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey I found that picture of you. I thought your brother was not going to the seminar. You are a silly Drunk.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

ghosttridder said:


> *They say it's supposed to snow, and say it's a 70% chance that it will... i have my doubts, i looked at the sky, and i see nothing but dry crisp air, but it is cloudy... never know, crossing my fingers purplebou *


i was watching the 5am news this morning to see if I could score jimmy kimmel tix for tonight and they were giving the weather for today every 7 minutes. I got so tired of hearing what it was going to be like today and imagine this....they were dead wrong!! They said rain or light rain around 8-10am then cloudy. Actually it was sunny and dry ALL day long. I even cleaned out my truck, it was that nice. How can they be so wrong predicting the weather for even a few hours in advance?? They did talk about the system for this weekend that'll prolly move up the east coast. BOO!! I wanted major snow this weekend so all the people in town for the super bowl would complain that it's too cold and they hate snow!! hahaha! Oh well, we'll just have to wait I guess.


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

haha yuk! yuk!

yeah, these chicago weather forcasters can't predict jack. It really is sad. Especially when your in the snow business. But you know, from the looks of it, and i've said this about january, that it was an extremely high possibility that it wouldn't snow, and even if it did, it would never stick to the ground long enough, and it would turn out to be slush, and i was correct about that.. but here's what i think, i think after reviewing patters in the weather, i think february has some deep snow for us in chicago. Fingers Crossed...whoo hoo! :redbounce


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

lownrangr said:


> i was watching the 5am news this morning to see if I could score jimmy kimmel tix for tonight and they were giving the weather for today every 7 minutes. I got so tired of hearing what it was going to be like today and imagine this....they were dead wrong!! They said rain or light rain around 8-10am then cloudy. Actually it was sunny and dry ALL day long. I even cleaned out my truck, it was that nice. How can they be so wrong predicting the weather for even a few hours in advance?? They did talk about the system for this weekend that'll prolly move up the east coast. BOO!! I wanted major snow this weekend so all the people in town for the super bowl would complain that it's too cold and they hate snow!! hahaha! Oh well, we'll just have to wait I guess.


lol....

Well, my problem is a bit different here. I have "fly by night" companies calling me asking for us to "be on standby" should it snow. Uhm... yeah, I don't think so. I'm talking about companies that are here for pretty much the game, and once it's over, they probably will never exsist again. Then, ontop of that, they want NET 30 terms. I have some Marketing Group whom will remain nameless for now, asking me to have trucks at the old Tiger Stadium ALL WEEKEND. Seriously. They want "standby" service, and wanna haggle prices. Our phone is ringing off the hook with these kind of companies. The only problem is I don't know which ones will still be around come Monday morning. Then I get some jackass calling me throwing out big star names like I give a damn. All I asked for was a "retainer" to make sure we get paid, and they got all offended. So, he hung up, and sure as ****e, he called 4 hours later asking how much. When I told him, he about fell off the chair. Let's see, 4 trucks with 2 tons of salt each, 4 drivers.... sidewalk crews, 24/7 on call, last minute, paying Snoop Dog $300K to show up for the party so you have money....

Uhm.. that's alot of money 

I'm praying right now that the weather man says we get 6+ inches come Sunday, cause all hell will break loose and I'll have so many non-refundable retainers, I'll be buying a weekend beach house in Puerto Rico come Tuesday  If they want me to park trucks at their location "just in case" then they are gonna pay. AND, I hope we don't get a single snow flake till after they leave so they wasted their retainers for nothing. ROFL.....


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

yeah the city is going to be chomping at the bit at the rumor of snow. They do not want a disasterous snowfall when everyone is in town. I can't blame ya for being a little cautious about these places calling you. They are prolly californians and will be on the first flight outta here come monday am!! I know I'm going to be sweating it if we get that storm. I'll be downtown working security around and in ford field (woohoo!!) so I hope the snow holds off til I can get outta there and get back to my truck! Good luck!


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=278963#post278963


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

lownrangr said:


> yeah the city is going to be chomping at the bit at the rumor of snow. They do not want a disasterous snowfall when everyone is in town. I can't blame ya for being a little cautious about these places calling you. They are prolly californians and will be on the first flight outta here come monday am!! I know I'm going to be sweating it if we get that storm. I'll be downtown working security around and in ford field (woohoo!!) so I hope the snow holds off til I can get outta there and get back to my truck! Good luck!


Can you hook me up with a parking spot  As close as possible to the entrance if ya can  Maybe I should just drive one of our trucks, park it right by the door with the flashers and beacons on and they'll think we're there to plow


----------

